# Carrot Top is huge



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you seen CarrotTop lately, the guy is definitely on gear, this is not even the best pic of him, you cannot tell so much in this pic, but there is no doubt he is on th juice.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2007)

he looks like shit


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2007)

you gotta seem him live, i.e. on TV, he was just on TMZ and his upper body is that of a national level bodybuilder.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2007)

He's been jacked for quite a while now...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2007)

no dude, that pic is old, he is MUCH bigger now.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2007)

This was taken in September 07


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2007)

Those delts are the weirdest shit I've ever seen...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2007)

Synthol?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Those delts are the weirdest shit I've ever seen...



That was my first thought as well.  WTF?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


>



 I dont think theres been one post of yours that dint make me laugh,dude you never seem to dissapoint me lol


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 1, 2007)

of course he is on juice. you cant get a huge upper body like that and still have chicken legs like his without juice. he is so damn unbalanced its disturbing. someone needs to kick his ass


----------



## hello there (Dec 1, 2007)

He lives in my area and is on a talk radio show every once in while and has kinda admitted it in a joking way.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


  I remember that one, in fact thats the first thing I though of when I saw the title....I love how Henry is squeezing the implant while typing...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2007)

I like him, he fricking hilarious, anyone know if he is still performing in Vegas?


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah I think he is pretty funny too. I never has this strange disdain for him that most people seem to possess.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I remember that one, in fact thats the first thing I though of when I saw the title....I love how Henry is squeezing the implant while typing...



I laughed my ass off when he rubbed it all over his face.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 1, 2007)

Prince said:


> I like him, he fricking hilarious, anyone know if he is still performing in Vegas?



I think so, I ran into him in the golds gym in east vegas during the Olympia weekend there...  He was getting more stacked then, but is clearly bigger now.  (roids & GH, look at his head!?)

BTW, hes a little fidget and Pfink is bigger and prolly stronger w/o the drugs


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 1, 2007)

yea, i was in vegas last weekend and there are billboards for his show everywhere.


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah last time we were there (october) he still had a show at the Luxor... but we opted for the girly show instead..


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 2, 2007)

Never heard of him, but _by God, that is one ugly motherfucker._


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 2, 2007)

His face is weird looking.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Never heard of him, but _by God, that is one ugly motherfucker._



And to think, my mother in law, looks JUST like him.  Ya know what fuck this, I am going to see if I can find her on the net and prove it...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok here she is.  Maybe not *just *like him, but ugly none the less.

This worthless twot has brainwashed my father into thinking his kids dont love him, so he never returns our calls and never cares to see us.

He doesnt even know I am at college.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok here she is.  Maybe not *just *like him, but ugly none the less.
> 
> This worthless twot has brainwashed my father into thinking his kids dont love him, so he never returns our calls and never cares to see us.
> 
> He doesnt even know I am at college.




Are you serious? holy shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh I am serious.  Artists (is that right?)  feel free to photoshop beyond belief.  My mother will love it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2007)

jesus christ! I thought that shit was already photoshopped.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> jesus christ! I thought that shit was already photoshopped.






Nope, that's the real deal. I've seen her in person.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 2, 2007)

Does your father know he's dating a man?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> jesus christ! I thought that shit was already photoshopped.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 2, 2007)

im not going to be able to beat off for the next week because of that thing


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2007)

Akira,

I just threw up in my mouth.  Thank you.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

I worded it wrong.  Technically shes my STEP mother.  But yeah, I dont know what my father is thinking.  My father is a brilliant psychiatrist that needs a psychiatrist.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I worded it wrong. Technically shes my STEP mother. But yeah, I dont know what my father is thinking. My father is a brilliant psychiatrist that needs a psychiatrist.


Are you saying she looks like her or that's really her?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 2, 2007)

Please, use the term 'it'. I cannot bear to associate 'that' with females.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> BTW, hes a little fidget and Pfink is bigger



_Pfunk? You mean he is taller? Wait you mean he is bigger, I get it now._


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh I am serious.  Artists (is that right?)  feel free to photoshop beyond belief.  My mother will love it.



She looks like Dr. Smith from the original "Lost in Space"


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

Keep em coming if you can.  OR PM me them so its not a thread hijack.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> jesus christ! I thought that shit was already photoshopped.



Thats what I thought.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Keep em coming if you can.  OR PM me them so its not a thread hijack.



No way dude, this thread is evolving as we speak.


----------



## Pound for Pound (Dec 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I laughed my ass off when he rubbed it all over his face.


He's a motorboatin' son of a bitch! 



But damn CT is weird looking. Unless that one pick is photoshopped, it definitely looks like some synthol in his delts...


----------



## KentDog (Dec 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok here she is.  Maybe not *just *like him, but ugly none the less.
> 
> This worthless twot has brainwashed my father into thinking his kids dont love him, so he never returns our calls and never cares to see us.
> 
> He doesnt even know I am at college.


Jesus Christ dude, I am fucking eating!

Not at all considerate.


----------



## Pound for Pound (Dec 2, 2007)

I did a quickie Carrot Top/step mother chop but my Photobucket is being a bitch right now...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2007)

What a coincidence I just saw him on TMZ last night he does look a bit less cut making him lookfuller but with those same funky delts....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Pfunk? You mean he is taller? Wait you mean he is bigger, I get it now._



I mean carrot top is only an inch or two taller, but looks hoog in those PICs because he's so short.

And I bet the funk is still bigger almost assuredly stronger and drug free...










(and more handsome)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Can we get Min0 to make an animation of CT humping Akira's mom?


----------



## Pound for Pound (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

Good work guys!




BoneCrusher said:


> She looks like Dr. Smith from the original "Lost in Space"


 


Pound for Pound said:


>


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2007)

Prince said:


> Have you seen CarrotTop lately, the guy is definitely on gear, this is not even the best pic of him, you cannot tell so much in this pic, but there is no doubt he is on th juice.



That is a bad pic, because his limbs look really short which would make any size look huge. I'll try to look around.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2007)

Mudge said:


> That is a bad pic, because his limbs look really short which would make any size look huge. I'll try to look around.



I saw him on TMZ and could not believe how he looked, the pic does not do justice.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Between BoneCrusher, min0, and Pound for Pound, I'm pretty sure that I'm scarred for life.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy shit guys!!!    I am going to send these to my mother.  Shes going to love them!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone want to see him naked?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone?
Please..


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

Let go of V!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

How about his ass?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 4, 2007)

No.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> No.


You will see it and like it!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

Put that in your stew!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Witchblade (Dec 4, 2007)

Christ how can that guy be a comedian? He's way too fucking ugly to be funny.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 4, 2007)

I just thought I post the video Prince had just finished viewing when he made this thread.  Funny because I was gonna post a similar thread after viewing it.  Yes TMZ is one of my firefox startup pages, its like some twisted addiction.  I don't know much about body building and someone brought this up earlier but look at his fucking delts in this video. 

Carrot Top: Armed and Humorous - TMZ.com


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit guys!!!  I am going to send these to my mother. Shes going to love them!


N.S.F.W.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Christ how can that guy be a comedian? He's way too fucking ugly to be funny.



They're laughing at him, not with him.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


>




I'd do her.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 4, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I just thought I post the video Prince had just finished viewing when he made this thread.  Funny because I was gonna post a similar thread after viewing it.  Yes TMZ is one of my firefox startup pages, its like some twisted addiction.  I don't know much about body building and someone brought this up earlier but look at his fucking delts in this video.
> 
> Carrot Top: Armed and Humorous - TMZ.com



He has a huge synthol bulge in each of his delts.

delts arent shaped like that


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Synthol?


 


FishOrCutBait said:


> He has a huge synthol bulge in each of his delts.
> 
> delts arent shaped like that


All three of us agree.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> N.S.F.W.


^
Not her?



ALBOB said:


> I'd do her.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> He has a huge synthol bulge in each of his delts.
> 
> delts arent shaped like that



Either that or scar tissue buildup from constantly shooting there.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Either that or scar tissue buildup from constantly shooting there.



Is it possible that the scarring would be symmetrical?  That's sound impossible.

Plus, if you look at his earlier photos, taken just a year or two ago, his delts where proportional.  Could that much scarring have happened in so short a time?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 4, 2007)

It doesn't have to be synthol. It could be natural. I mean, it's definitely not freakier than the rest of his body.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2007)

What if being the freak of plastic surgery nature he is he got implants in his delt because he felt they weren't developing how he wanted them?


----------



## brogers (Dec 4, 2007)

His delts do look funny, it looks like synthol to me as well, but it might not be.

I hope he is being responsible


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

I think he has gerbil implants.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think he has gerbil implants.


Then why is his ass so small?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

How fitting......


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Is it possible that the scarring would be symmetrical?  That's sound impossible.



Sure its possible, it happened to me within a few weeks when I was doing daily shots. I was rotating amongst 6 sites, and still I had gotten swelling in the delt because I had a very small sweet spot so I kept hitting the same spot within 1/2" or so. I still have pix floating around somewhere showing what the swelling looked like, and that is exactly what it looked like - same sweet spot and all.

I wanted to avoid all that conversation, but IMO, its injections -not synthol just regular old shots. He must like delts due to convenience, and possibly he could be going another 1/2" deeper and helping avoid some of that as well.

I'm not saying its permanent tissue, just irritation, scarring and bruising in the making.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Sure its possible, it happened to me within a few weeks when I was doing daily shots. I was rotating amongst 6 sites, and still I had gotten swelling in the delt because I had a very small sweet spot so I kept hitting the same spot within 1/2" or so. I still have pix floating around somewhere showing what the swelling looked like, and that is exactly what it looked like - same sweet spot and all.
> 
> I wanted to avoid all that conversation, but IMO, its injections -not synthol just regular old shots. He must like delts due to convenience, and possibly he could be going another 1/2" deeper and helping avoid some of that as well.
> 
> I'm not saying its permanent tissue, just irritation, scarring and bruising in the making.



Ah, got it.  But was it really that bad for you?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

No sane gay would hit on that. 



min0 lee said:


> How fitting......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2007)

THis thread rules!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 4, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> THis thread rules!



You would.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> N.S.F.W.



Oh my god!!!  Now that is impressive.  I love how they keep getting better and better. 

Thank you!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh my god!!! Now that is impressive. I love how they keep getting better and better.
> 
> Thank you!


I'll do some more.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, Chris was telling me about what a pile of shit Mr. Florida's Viper is.  He had to change the rear tires and do a road test on it last week.


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> he looks like shit


i agree. that left shoulder is bulging in an unnatural way. :vomit:


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Oh yeah, Chris was telling me about what a pile of shit Mr. Florida's Viper is. He had to change the rear tires and do a road test on it last week.


Nice work Justin.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2007)

Justin?  Come on Min0, you gonna let him one up you?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Justin? Come on Min0, you gonna let him one up you?


That's Ablackguys name right?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 5, 2007)

I still can't grasp how goddamn ugly that guy is. Michael Jackson looks hella sexy compared to that... thing.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Ah, got it.  But was it really that bad for you?



Not as bad, but looked otherwise the same - just not as big.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Meh...







holy shit that is pretty good, I wish I was dedicated enough to put that kind of effort into pics hahah, rarely I do but Im always more pleased with the results when I do


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> holy shit that is pretty good, I wish I was dedicated enough to put that kind of effort into pics hahah, rarely I do but Im always more pleased with the results when I do


I need more practice, after seeing the other chops I see it's time to read up and really learn how to do it like a pro.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I need more practice, after seeing the other chops I see it's time to read up and really learn how to do it like a pro.



lol I feel the same way too, Ill get a compliment from someone on a pic I did and they will be like "Let me try to do something like that...." as if they never used Photoshop before, and it ends up looking better than mine!  hahah

I also really want to learn gifs, same scenario, a friend of mine who JUST started making them is doing more complex and better work than I do....I need to just not help people get started so I can have my pride


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 5, 2007)

she looks like Willem Dafoe







kind of....?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> lol I feel the same way too, Ill get a compliment from someone on a pic I did and they will be like "Let me try to do something like that...." as if they never used Photoshop before, and it ends up looking better than mine!  hahah
> 
> I also really want to learn gifs, same scenario, a friend of mine who JUST started making them is doing more complex and better work than I do....I need to just not help people get started so I can have my pride


 
It's all about practice, practice.....
the chops  need a theme behind them in order to make them funnier.
I guess that's why Kefe is my idol.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It's all about practice, practice.....
> the chops  need a theme behind them in order to make them funnier.
> I guess that's why Kefe is my idol.



feel free to practice on the thread you dedicated for him......  its catching dust in the basement.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> feel free to practice on the thread you dedicated for him...... its catching dust in the basement.


I have strayed.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

You really outdid yourself, min0.  It'd be easy to think that was a real pic (minus the fries).   



min0 lee said:


> Meh...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2007)

Jesus!  Hahahah!  I love the random Mcdonalds pic!  I was holding off to send them to my mom cuz I figured there would be more, but this will be great for a 1st delivery!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Jesus! Hahahah! I love the random Mcdonalds pic! I was holding off to send them to my mom cuz I figured there would be more, but this will be great for a 1st delivery!


Does she hate bugs? A certain type of food?


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It's all about practice, practice.....
> the chops  need a theme behind them in order to make them funnier.
> I guess that's why Kefe is my idol.



Yep, any pixel monkey can crank out good 'chops, but the impressive thing is looking a done piece and trying to figure out the thought process behind it, that's when I see the genius in the artist.

Oh yeah, my name isn't Justin.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Yep, any pixel monkey can crank out good 'chops, but the impressive thing is looking a done piece and trying to figure out the thought process behind it, that's when I see the genius in the artist.
> 
> Oh yeah, my name isn't Justin.


Right, just like in this chop. 
In it we have the 2 Brokeback (Foreman and BigDyl) Im'ers before the divorce, they kidnapped Kefe...I even added Foremans state plate.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2007)

It would help if I added the pic.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



*LOL!


*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *LOL!*
> 
> **


In his dreams.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> In his dreams.



Although don't be surprised if he starts growing a mustache.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah...the old porno mustache.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Although don't be surprised if he starts growing a mustache.



Check out his new myspace pic.  Now that he's out of mom's house, he's free to  be an individual.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



hahaaha nice


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2007)

I sent the pics to my mother and she cant understand how these pics exist.  hahahahaha



A Black Guy said:


> Check out his new myspace pic.  Now that he's out of mom's house, he's free to  be an individual.



That fucker is gone.  I shaved it already.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit, you didnt tell me about that one!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2007)

It was a quickie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 11, 2007)

I just can't make it past page 2 Please make it stop


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2007)

As far as the subject of carrot top goes, I looked him up last night cuz I always liked his props.  I hardly found shit.  I did however find a lot of clips of him doing his recent work.  Only Opie & Anthony ask him how he got big.

He said hes always lifted.    Fine.  I just want to see more interviewers ask him cuz O&A just scraped the surface.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 11, 2007)

Bodybuilding.com's Fit Show Featuring Carrot Top.


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> As far as the subject of carrot top goes, I looked him up last night cuz I always liked his props.  I hardly found shit.  I did however find a lot of clips of him doing his recent work.  Only Opie & Anthony ask him how he got big.
> 
> He said hes always lifted.    Fine.  I just want to see more interviewers ask him cuz O&A just scraped the surface.



I did the same thing, I couldn't find any good clips of his stand up on youtube.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2007)

Youtube is getting shittier and shittier.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Youtube is getting shittier and shittier.


Akira, your evil stepmother just IM'eb me and asked to do a chop for her...well here it is. From her to you. 

N.S.F.W


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2007)

Holy shit.  I think that one is the best.


----------

